# Can not figure this out!



## Stephanie Stewart (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a domain name, I have a theme purchased and the dummy content downloaded. I even have most of the homepage completed! The rest is what I have trouble figuring out! I can not figure anything else out! Is there anywhere that helps with this stuff? I would rather spend my time editing photos and getting to photo shoots than trying to figure the rest of this out!!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 30, 2015)

So "the rest" could be a lot.
Are you looking to locate the files, looking to upload them, how to upload them, how to link them, how to ...? You don't say what a specific problem is.

You will generally find the company you bought the domain name and hosting from will have how-to and tutorials on how to do this stuff (basics, not turn you into a pro)


----------



## Stephanie Stewart (Jun 30, 2015)

I have been able to load a slideshow (although it is supposed to move and it does not) onto my homepage and my logo and name. However I need help adding "clickable" links for different categories on my portfolio page. I would also like to have password protected galleries for clients to view their photos and purchase and download (if even possible).


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 30, 2015)

A clickable link can be added with the HTML code:
<a href="http:/linktomything.com/item.ext">wording to show</a>

As or password protected galleries and a purchase page - you can do this with wordpress plugins, post/page protection - or if you are creating the pages yourself from scratch - this is an old school kinda way to do it.

Allwebco Intro Page Help

Other people will probably be able to help SO much more than me


----------



## Stephanie Stewart (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks! I was going to hire a freelancer from a website until I read reviews thankfully and learned that it was a scam  I would prefer to hire someone but even then it's hard to locate anyone!


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe throw away your theme and subscribe to Smugmug, PhotoShelter, Squarespace, Zenfolio, Wordpress etc which will have tutorials, helpdesk, forums?
What theme did you purchase - would help potential responders to figure out if they have any expertise with that. Go back to the theme seller ... what support do they have.
I'm not sure anyone here will be able to help you with such vague information.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jul 23, 2015)

I need to know what theme you have to get a starting point. Most paid theme will have instructions or faq of some sort to guide you along. I'm assuming this is your first wordpress build?


----------



## MariaManjelo (Jul 23, 2015)

stephanie, i built my website myself with Wordpress. Its not that complicated. Im sure we can help you on here to get it to where you want it


----------

